# True or False.....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Taken from another board. 

*TNP = the next poster.*

You post a statement about the next poster. Any statement.

The next poster answers True or False & then posts their own statement (about the person to post after THEM).

I'll start the game with...


*TNP loves seafood.*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

True...I love looking at food.

TNP...

Enjoys fine wine


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

True....especially reds...

TNP:

Likes Okra?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm a true Southern gal - I love okra....fried, boiled, gumbo - just about any way possible!

TNP:

Likes sports cars


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh yeah - True... but I don't own one cuz I'd just get speeding tickets!

TNP

Likes camping


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Love Camping with the hubby!  

TNP

Loves going to movies at the theatre


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Love Camping with the hubby!
> 
> TNP
> 
> Loves going to movies at the theatre[/B]


False...I like going to the movies but I love watching movies at home.

TNP Loves going shopping


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOOOOOOOO True


TNP

Loves their job.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Like, not love.

TNP enjoys having lunch on a sunny patio


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

True

TNP Loves to go fishing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> TNP Loves to go fishing[/B]



Nah, I tried it once and I got bored, waiting for the fish...so False

TNP Loves maltese

:biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE!!!

TNP doesn't like cats.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535405
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE...I am Allergic to them!

TNP 

Loves Mexican Food


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE!!!

TNP doesn't like cats.
[/B][/QUOTE]

TRUE...I am Allergic to them!

TNP 

Loves Mexican Food
[/B][/QUOTE]

True...just not the real spicy stuff.

TNP Rather eat a nice home cooked dinner than going out to a restaurant.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

True true true lol

TNP Loves strawberries


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

False...they are my least favorite fruit.

TNP likes watching sports of tv...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> False...they are my least favorite fruit.
> 
> TNP likes watching sports of tv...[/B]


False...I would rather go to a basketball game then watch it on TV

TNP likes the warm weather and beach B)


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> False...they are my least favorite fruit.
> 
> TNP likes watching sports of tv...[/B]


So not true...I see enough sports in real life.

TNP loves the beach...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> TNP loves the beach...[/B]


TRUE TRUE TRUE!!

TNP would agree to be on a reality show...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535422
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False!! 

TNP has at least one designer handbag.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

True - and I'm not all that impressed with it.

TNP would rather wear flat shoes than heels


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

False... I guess I stay home too much, I love when I have a reason to wear my heels.

TNP is bilingual


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

False.. I am not bilingual I wish I wash

TNP

Has a another dog breed then a maltese at home (you have a maltese and another type of dog..)


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> False... I guess I stay home too much, I love when I have a reason to wear my heels.
> 
> TNP is bilingual[/B]


True!....I speak English, Spanish and a little French...So does that mean Im TRIlingual!? LOL

TNP

Loves to water ski


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> TNP
> 
> Loves to water ski[/B]


False, but I did when I was younger. These days I would rather let a jet ski do the work. 

TNP loves to sew.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535519
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY TRUE! I'm a fashion design major, so I love anything that has to do with making clothes, from designing on paper to making the actual garment!

TNP loves to nap when it rains.

*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> *VERY TRUE! I'm a fashion design major, so I love anything that has to do with making clothes, from designing on paper to making the actual garment!
> 
> TNP loves to nap when it rains.
> 
> *[/B]



TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!

TNP

Prefers Pepsi to Coke


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

True!

TNP Kids are all grown up and you have an empty nest.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> False.. I am not bilingual I wish I wash
> 
> TNP
> 
> Has a another dog breed then a maltese at home (you have a maltese and another type of dog..)[/B]


True!!! Our English Bulldog Brody.

TNP works F/T.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> True!
> 
> TNP Kids are all grown up and you have an empty nest.[/B]



False, no kids and I plan to keep it that way 




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535518
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! But my little man comes with me!

TNP lives in the same town they grew up in!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Yup! But my little man comes with me!

TNP lives in the same town they grew up in!
[/QUOTE]

Yes, in NOLA. In fact, I've NEVER left the Gulf Coast.

TNP loves to read mystery books.


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

I LOVE reading and I LOVE books...but I usually just do plain fiction, not mystery...lol, so false?

TNP....likes to have their purse match their shoes!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I LOVE reading and I LOVE books...but I usually just do plain fiction, not mystery...lol, so false?
> 
> TNP....likes to have their purse match their shoes![/B]


FALSE! I could care less about 'matching' 

TNP is a morning person.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

FALSE.
I make myself get up every morning.

TNP can't wait till spring.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

True. I love the change of each season.

TNP loves chocolate


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I LOVE chocolate!!!

TNP Sing to your furbabies.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I LOVE chocolate!!!
> 
> TNP Sing to your furbabies. [/B]


Oh no - I love her to much to torture her that way!

TNP: Likes to watch it snowing


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535687
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, on TV...LOL! FALSE!!!!

TNP is watching American Idol right now.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

yes, true.

TNP has to brush out their baby now.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> TNP has to brush out their baby now.[/B]


Yep, Perri is in his silk jammies right now, (I've taken to calling him Hugh Hefner now LOL!), and I need to take them off and brush him out before bed.

TNP 
Occasionally reads gossip mags as a guilty pleasure...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occasionally? ALWAYS!!! 

TNP
Loves working out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

FALSE.....despite my weight loss I have never embraced working out.

TNP....

loves to travel.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> TNP....
> 
> loves to travel.[/B]



True, but due to not having anyone who can puppy sit my Sassy girl we don't travel as much as we would like.

TNP is as spoiled as their Malt.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I only wish I was as spoiled as Kosmo

TNP

Loves taking photography


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

TRUE! I took it in high school and now with the digital cameras...how can I not love photography? LOL

TNP....can tie a cherry stem with their tongue!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:smrofl: Are you kidding me?! Not even in my dreams!

TNP...still has her Barbie dolls

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

False, this person had GI Joes not Barbie Dolls hehe.

TNP loves watching the show Lost.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-I've just never gotten into the show

TNP

Loves to sing Karaoke.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> False-I've just never gotten into the show
> 
> TNP
> 
> Loves to sing Karaoke.[/B]



only alone...

i do own a karaoke machine for the students every summer - they are hysterical!

TNP

is envious of Pat's new margarita maker...


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

TRUE, My voice is awful but I own all four Karaoke ps2 games! Love Karaoke!

TNP 

Loves Disney movies.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> is envious of Pat's new margarita maker...[/B]


ABSOLUTELY!

TNP loves junk food


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536153
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True! Wish it were not so!!

TNP sleeps in the nude (lol)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

False, not ever. I have a fear of having to run outside in case of fire or some other disaster.

TNP

is bored, bored, bored at work.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

True-I sure was bored, bored, bored at work today!! :mellow: 

TNP

Wants another Maltese


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> True-I sure was bored, bored, bored at work today!! :mellow:
> 
> TNP
> 
> Wants another Maltese[/B]


Nope............Sassy would hate having another Malt in the house. I am happy with my little "only" child.

TNP could eat a candy bar and a diet soda and consider it dinner.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536334
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but that describes my lunch during highschool (split w/my best friend - and a dr. pepper not a diet)

TNP is going to Nationals (Maltese national's) in Michigan this year.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

false.... 


TNP

Loves sleeping in


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I would love to sleep in ... if it ever was possible!

TNP has a fear of spiders!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I would love to sleep in ... if it ever was possible!
> 
> TNP has a fear of spiders![/B]


False..........however I am extremely afraid of SNAKES! I hate snakes.

TNP grooms their Malt themself and does not use a prof. groomer.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True and False acutally I do all of their grooming except when SB had bad leg mats and now Poptart is scheduled in to get his coat trimmed next Wednesday as I don't trust myself trimming his coat. But I do bathe them weekly and brush them every night.

TNP loves chick flicks.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, oh................Sassy loves chick flicks. She and I often sit in the over sized chair in the afternoon and have girl time and enjoy a chick flick together.

Yepper doodle at 2 P.M. on Lifetime. ~Sassy


TNP likes pretty stationary and or nice ink pens.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True and False acutally I do all of their grooming except when SB had bad leg mats and now Poptart is scheduled in to get his coat trimmed next Wednesday as I don't trust myself trimming his coat. But I do bathe them weekly and brush them every night.

TNP loves chick flicks.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, oh................Sassy loves chick flicks. She and I often sit in the over sized chair in the afternoon and have girl time and enjoy a chick flick together.

Yepper doodle at 2 P.M. on Lifetime. ~Sassy


TNP likes pretty stationary and or nice ink pens.
[/B][/QUOTE]

True!!! I happen to have a "thing" for pens...lol.

TNP eats out more than twice a week.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

False. Now that hubby and I are retired we eat in more than out - usually out once a week. However when both of us worked we ate out every night!! But speaking of food - TNP loves mexican food.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

True - I like ALL food!


TNP likes playing in the snow


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

True-I do like going tubing down hills on snow, going snowshoeing also.

TNP

Loves to dance


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hate to dance!!!!!


TNP

The first potato chip out of a newly opened bag.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Hate to dance!!!!!
> 
> 
> TNP
> ...



False, Potato ships are not my fav....I only eat them if other chips aren't available. 

TNP is a true morning person. (I hate mornings)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537312
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE!! I'm most productive from 5 a.m. - noon.

TNP Is a night owl


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

False, I'm a morning person too! 


TNP hates going food shopping


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> TNP hates going food shopping[/B]


Ugh! True.

TNP has gone sky diving.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-I always say I'd love to try it but know I'd chicken out!

TNP

Loves to cook


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> False-I always say I'd love to try it but know I'd chicken out!
> 
> TNP
> 
> Loves to cook[/B]


No - I can't say that I love to cook. I want my meals presented to me on a silver platter (not that I've ever gotten my wish). LOL. I suppose cooking can be enjoyable when it's a joint effort...that can be a romantic, fun time.

TNP...

"stole" his or her current significant other from a serious relationship. :shocked:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537376
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False. We were both single and set up on a blind date by a mutual friend.

TNP...
Loves to sit in the sun


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

True! I love to sit out in the sun .. although it is probably not good for my skin- so I try only in moderation.

TNP likes margaritas!!! mmmmm


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> TNP likes margaritas!!! mmmmm [/B]


Yummmmmm! True!!

TNP has hidden purchases (or how much money they've spent) from their significant other.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537390
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmm....yes.
I could actually compete for the Gold medal for this one if it was an Olympic event. :brownbag: 

TNP...

secretly digs boy bands


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-can't STAND boy bands!!

TNP

Knows a lot about computers


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> False-can't STAND boy bands!!
> 
> TNP
> 
> Knows a lot about computers[/B]


FALSE. Luckily Pete is the techie here, among other things 

TNP...

...is ready for spring to come and cannot stand to see one more flake of snow and is on the verge of going postal (lol)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Re: the snow....I would love to see more of it. We didn't have enough snow for the fluffies to even get a chance to play in it!

Now, regarding the "postal" bit...well, there's always a chance on any given day that might happen! LOL. People probably worry to themselves, "...is this the day Heidi will go nutters?"  

TNP

Has experienced what he or she believes to be a ghost or supernatural activity at some point in the past.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

True-ish. I was in an ancient cathedral in Toledo Spain and I kept hearing a sound behind me that was like shuffling feet and the dragging of a robe on the stone floors. I kept looking behind me and nothing was there, of course. It kinda freaked me out at the time.
When I got back home I went to a psychic with a friend and the psychic turned to me and asked if I had been traveling in Europe lately and I told her I had. She asked if I had been in any religious places and I told her I had. She said that in a previous life I was a Tibetan monk ( :shocked: ) and that a fellow monk spirit had been trying to contact me. I told her about my experience . . . yada yada yada

TNP loves the movie Casablanca


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> True-ish. I was in an ancient cathedral in Toledo Spain and I kept hearing a sound behind me that was like shuffling feet and the dragging of a robe on the stone floors. I kept looking behind me and nothing was there, of course. It kinda freaked me out at the time.
> When I got back home I went to a psychic with a friend and the psychic turned to me and asked if I had been traveling in Europe lately and I told her I had. She asked if I had been in any religious places and I told her I had. She said that in a previous life I was a Tibetan monk ( :shocked: ) and that a fellow monk spirit had been trying to contact me. I told her about my experience . . . yada yada yada
> 
> TNP loves the movie Casablanca[/B]



False-never saw it...

TNP has more than 5 pets.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-I would love one more though :wub: 

TNP

Washed their car by hand instead of going through a car wash


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

True and False I usually do it myself but its soooo cold here so I went to the car wash the other day to get all the salt off.

TNP has to work all weekend like me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537471
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False. At present count we have two maltese, one fish, a tiny snake (ugh!)
AND one silver fish I just flushed down the toilet. LOL

TNP: You live by water and an avid skier.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> True and False I usually do it myself but its soooo cold here so I went to the car wash the other day to get all the salt off.
> 
> TNP has to work all weekend like me.[/B]



False-I'm a SAHM....so it might be true..lol. I work 24/7. :smstarz: 

TNP- drives an SUV.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FALSE - MINI Cooper here - if it were up to me I would never own a different type of car from here on out. I'm on my 3rd MINI (my first one saved my life in an accident).

TNP

accesses SM WAY too much at work.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Uh-OH!!! Toooo true!

TNP:

Has already sent their tax returns in


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Uh-OH!!! Toooo true!
> 
> TNP:
> 
> Has already sent their tax returns in[/B]


False-my husband is a CPA and we always go on extension...lol.

TNP has never colored their hair.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

True - I've never coloured it.

TNP will eat desert at least once this weekend.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> TNP will eat desert at least once this weekend.[/B]


Well...TRUE! I may very well even eat dessert once or twice this weekend FOR DINNER. Does that make me an outcast? LOL

TNP...

will be taking his/her little white fluffball(s) on a nice long walk this evening after work. :biggrin:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

True....we love walking in the afternoon and sniffing everything along the way.

TNP will spend at least one whole day this weekend in their jammies....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> True....we love walking in the afternoon and sniffing everything along the way.
> 
> TNP will spend at least one whole day this weekend in their jammies....[/B]



So True..I work at home and some days I go from the bed straight to my computer..

TNP Like vanilla ice cream


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> TNP Like vanilla ice cream[/B]



TRUE!!!


TNP

Has been married for 15 years or more!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-it'll be two years in September

TNP

Has answered more then once to this thread :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> False-it'll be two years in September
> 
> TNP
> 
> Has answered more then once to this thread :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


YES!

TNP Likes Reality Shows


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True

TNP can play an instrument.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, but my daughter plays violin.

TNP had a naughty snack today....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537690
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True

TNP can play an instrument.
[/B][/QUOTE]

False, but my daughter plays violin.

TNP had a naughty snack today....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not yet, but the Girl Scouts dropped off some cookies :w00t: 

TNP has been to Ireland.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537693
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, but my daughter plays violin.

TNP had a naughty snack today....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not yet, but the Girl Scouts dropped off some cookies :w00t: 

TNP has been to Ireland.
[/B][/QUOTE]

False

TNP wears white gold jewelry


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> TNP wears white gold jewelry[/B]


True. Unfortunately silver, platinum, white gold all look terrible on my skin tone.

TNP has secretly stashed things in closets, under beds, etc...when a surprise visitor dropped by.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=537841
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! how did you know. I always have a stack of junk mail, ie magazines, brochures and stuff that I need to go thru....I have been know to just sit them in the floor of my closet until company leaves so that my counter top isn't cluttered. Uggggg......


TNP would rather cuddle with their fluff than entertain their hubby's friends.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=538146
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh brother you finally got me! So true!

TNP is a gardener.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, yes, yes!!! True, I am a gardner!!!!



But I bet the TNP isn't much of an outdoors person.....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Yes, yes, yes!!! True, I am a gardner!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But I bet the TNP isn't much of an outdoors person.....[/B]


Depends on the season.........summer, NOT. I live in Florida. Ugggggg............Give me something cold to drink and a Sassy to snuggle. 
TNP loves Kevin Costner movies.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I did love the movie Message in a Bottle (I'm a big Nicholas Sparks fan)

TNP

Had a few cocktails this weekend


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

False! 

TNP is extremely tired and is about to fall asleep on their desk.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

True-I should be getting to bed-work in the morning.

TNP

Is in dire need of a haircut


----------



## Tamalind (May 20, 2006)

> False!
> 
> TNP is extremely tired and is about to fall asleep on their desk.[/B]


True. I'm so tired haven't been able to move, and just kept reading posts. 

TNP is a night owl.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, unless night owls go to bed at 11PM.

I think TNP has 7 Maltese.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



False TNP has 2 maltese.

TNP loves old classic movies.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

True-I do have 2 Maltese


TNP is enjoying a sunny and warm day.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> True-I do have 2 Maltese
> 
> 
> TNP is enjoying a sunny and warm day.[/B]


False--well, it's 44F so that's "kind of" warm, lol.

TNP likes going to those home parties--I'm going to a jewelry one this week (better be inexpensive!)


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

False - not if I feel pressured to buy something. A doggy one might be fun though.

TNP is going to a live concert in the next four months


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> False - not if I feel pressured to buy something. A doggy one might be fun though.
> 
> TNP is going to a live concert in the next four months[/B]


False-nothing planned as of yet.

TNP-will be attending a St. Patricks Day Parade.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, but I made a St. Patty's day doggie vest. 

TNP likes to watch it rain......it is storming here today.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539784
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True-when I dont have to leave the house.


TNP- Does *NOT* have a cell phone.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, but I made a St. Patty's day doggie vest. 

TNP likes to watch it rain......it is storming here today.
[/B][/QUOTE]

True-when I dont have to leave the house.


TNP- Does *NOT* have a cell phone.
[/B][/QUOTE]

FALSE - I actually use is it a bunch for work.., but I love being in remote areas without service for a day..so quiet.

TNP - Watches American Idol


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> FALSE - I actually use is it a bunch for work.., but I love being in remote areas without service for a day..so quiet.
> 
> TNP - Watches American Idol[/B]


TRUE - I watch it religiously! I am such a dork! 

TNP's favorite music comes from the 80's!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=539979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh! False. Even if I graduated in the 80's...not much of a fan of the music. Now give me late 60's & 70's...

TNP has been known to polish off a whole pint of Ben & Jerry's at one sitting.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

False-I could easily, love the Cherry Garcia!!! Yum!

TNP

Loves to dress up for formals on occasion.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

TRUE! I love getting all dolled up!!


TNP 

Drives a convertable


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> TRUE! I love getting all dolled up!!
> 
> 
> TNP
> ...


Not presently, but my next car will be a convertible. 

TNP loves Danielle Steele novels.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False-I just read my first one, and it was just okay.

TNP-works from home.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=540274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True....well sorta.....it is hard work being a BRAT! oh wait.....I am also a full time mommy to Sassy and full time wife.

TNP plays piano.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

False. TNP has seen either Dirty Dancing or Ghost at least twice.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

True-I've seen both movies several times. "Nobody puts baby in the corner".  

TNP

Has tried having their dog run on a treadmill


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

False! 


TNP prefers to eat sunflower seeds at baseballs games instead of cracker jacks


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> False!
> 
> 
> TNP prefers to eat sunflower seeds at baseballs games instead of cracker jacks[/B]


huh? False, lol. Plus we can't afford to go to the Red Sox games, lol. But the minor leagues here are fun!

TNP likes the new, spring styles in clothing this year (I haven't been overly impressed so far--especially at Old Navy which is normally one of my staples--some seasons their stuff is just not for me!)


----------

